# Tagalog and Filipino Languages Resources



## cherine

*Dear Forum members,*

*Here's a list of some online resources of some of the Filipino languages. Please use the report-a-post feature (the red triangle in the lower left corner of this post) to notify the mods of any broken links, or to suggest other websites you find useful.*
*Thanks *


*Cebuano:*
*Courses:*
*http://members.tripod.com/CebuWebsite/adventure2.html*- conversational
http://ecommons.library.cornell.edu/handle/1813/11776 A description of Cebuano Visayan: texts, analysis and vocabulary
*Dictionaries:*
http://www.foreignword.com/dictionary/Cebuano/ - English-Cebuano (both direction)
http://www.bohol.ph/diksyunaryo.php - Cebuano-English-Hiligaynon-Tagalog
http://taichi.dyndns.org/dictionary/main.jsp - Cebuano-German-English-Tagalog
http://www.bansa.org/dictionaries/ceb/ Cebuano-English 
A dictionary of Cebuano Visayan. Volume I by Wolff, John U. (1972) (Available in PDF format) 
A dictionary of Cebuano Visayan. Volume II by Wolff, John U. (1972) (Available in PDF format) 
*Phrasebook:*
http://www.bohol.ph/article.php?id=123


*Kapampangan*
*Dictionaries:*

*
Hiligaynon (Ilonggo)
**Dictionaries:
*http://kalibo.tukcedo.nl/dictionary-EH.pdf

*Tagalog*
*Courses:*
*http://www.tagalog1.com/*
*Interactive Language and Filipino Culture Resources:
*http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/Tagalog_mainpage.htm

*Grammar:*
https://learningtagalog.com/grammar/ - comprehensive reference for Tagalog learners
*Dictionaries:*
http://translate.sandayong.com/ English <> Tagalog, English <> Bisaya
*Table of verbs:*
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/tagalog_verbs.htm
*Phrasebook:
*http://wikitravel.org/en/Filipino_phrasebook


*All Filipino Languages:*
*Dictionaries:* 
http://www.bohol.ph/diksyunaryo.php - An online dictionary for 4 languages used in the philippines. 
*General:*
A bibliography of Philippine linguistics and minor languages; with annotations and indices based on works in the Library of Cornell University by Ward, Jack H. (1971)


Thank you Equinozio and Waterdash for suggesting some of these links 
Thank you daviddem for your suggested links 
Thank you latchiloya for your suggested link


----------



## DotterKat

The *Tagalog-English Dictionary *by Leo James English is a good resource, as recommended by mataripis.

Thank you mataripis for this suggestion


----------

